# starting the Reg park routine, bench and stands or power racks for around £400



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

as per title, im starting out the reg park beginners training 5x5, fairly basic routine meaning you can get away with a bench and barbell stand but im not overly keen incase im struggling with a lift and cant get the bar back on the stand etc etc, so im looking for one with the stand attached to the bench or possibly a power rack and bench, any decent places to look for good quality stuff? will need to get everything as i have no weights.

cheers

James


----------



## jamesmacc (Jun 17, 2014)

bit more expensive but this bodymax one gives a spotter bar and allows squats and military press ups and also has a pad for doing wrist or arm curls- http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf380-total-smiths-system.php?utm_medium=email&utm_source=tms&tmcv=1&tmcs=oqjcf5l&tmty=w.

will that be too clumsy for trying to squat and press?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Body max cf415 from power house.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> Body max cf415 from power house.


 Spot on suggestion

Although I'd also search for a second hand cage .


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Keys-Fitness-Power-Rack-Cage-Squat-Rack-Light-Commercial-/121359960349?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item1c419e091d

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bodymax-CF485-Heavy-Power-Rack-/310945663130?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item4865ce489a


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> Body max cf415 from power house.


im ordering this today. can you recommend a cheap supplier of plates and a olly bar. fook paying around £1 a kg


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

icamero1 said:


> im ordering this today. can you recommend a cheap supplier of plates and a olly bar. fook paying around £1 a kg


Sadly not mate

See plates as an investment, will always hold their value


----------

